# Mesh/Screen



## Geckospot (Sep 18, 2005)

What type of mesh/screen should I use on top of my mantis enclosure to keep the fruitflies in? Where can I buy it?


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2005)

I buy the white stuff from Wal Mart. They have a roll of it You have them cut off however much you need. It's the stuff with the tiny holes. I use double sided tape to hold it to the top of the tank. Then I put the metal screen lid over top of it.


----------



## Reeves (Sep 18, 2005)

Fiberglass screen works really well. I actually use a hot glue gun to attach fiberglass screening to the lids of the clear plastic "jars" that Walmart normally carries as well. This is how I house all of my young invertebrates.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah fiberglass screen works well however it won't keep fruit flies in.


----------



## Reeves (Sep 19, 2005)

Rick, do you know the exact name for the screening you buy? I'm going to try to pick some up today.


----------



## Peekaboo (Sep 19, 2005)

I use a fine mesh that I bought from a fabric store. I found it in the bridal department, so I'm assuming it's for wedding veils. It works just fine for keeping mantids where they belong, and it's cheap too.


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah. Thats what I found today. Its super cheap.


----------



## Peekaboo (Sep 19, 2005)

Be aware that crickets can chew through it over time. I tried to use mesh as a lid for keeping pinheads inside a deli cup, and a few of the little buggers escaped. I switched back to a Gladware container with holes poked into the lid.


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, I know. You can use a layer of aluminum window screen under the fine mesh to prevent this from happening.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

Well the crickets shouldn't be in the mantids cage long enough to chew through it.


----------



## Peekaboo (Sep 20, 2005)

> Well the crickets shouldn't be in the mantids cage long enough to chew through it.


I can't speak for Gecko, but I was talking about my experience from using mesh as a cover for my feeder insect containers.


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes. I learned that years ago whan making screen tops for my cricket bins. They ate through the fiberglass screen in like 30 min. so I switched to aluminum.


----------

